# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  one more day to Paris

## soyabeans

if the weather is not a problem we are off the Paris and then to London friday night...have all reservations confirmed and now have to figure out how to post pictures...

----------


## JEK

Bon voyage!   Practice posting before you leave!

----------


## amyb

Wishing you a great trip and a wonderful visit with your son abroad. I can't wait for the reports. Amy

----------


## GramChop

my fingers are crossed that your friday departure is uninterrupted and your photo-posting skills are honed!  i'm looking forward to seeing your adventure!

----------


## Jeanette

Funny...I woke up this morning hoping that somehow Henry's flight to Paris took off last night (and I've never met him).

----------


## amyb

I hope you are still taking off as planned. If not, Henry you will likely be even more confused.  With the 6 hour plus time difference, when you eat dinner you will feel sexy.  Then when you go to bed, you will probably feel hungry!

An old joke, but I just had to put it in this message.

Bon voyage to you and Carole. Amy

----------


## soyabeans

we are sitting in the Presidents club lounge waiting for our 8:45 flight...they tell us it's on time.....and that joke is older than all of us
all the best and hopefully off to Paris

----------


## phil62

Henry-one more goodbye.  We left work early. Then the plow came and we were able to make it to Port Washingtion to pick up the little guy-Charlie is here and putting his toys away so we can go eat dinner-meatballs and pasta!

----------


## soyabeans

if you can believe it...after all that snow on Thursday and Friday "WE LEFT ON TIME at 8:45 PM on Friday"...just arrived a little jet lagged so we had lunch at Les Deux Margots and people watched for 2 hours while our room at L'Hotel was being prepared. Dinner tonight is in the hotel restaurant which was just awarded a Michelin star. (and will try not to be hungry again at 2 AM)...so much for an exausting and tense two days..
now Paris

----------


## rivertrash

Glad to hear you made it.  Hope you have a great time.  I passed on your greetings to Manu.  He said to say hello.

----------


## amyb

Rest up and enjoy Paris.  I look forward to your stories and adventures while abroad.. A

----------


## Jeanette

Henry, I am delighted your flight left as planned. Lunch and people watching on Boulevard St. Germain is my favorite start to a Parisian holiday.

----------


## soyabeans

we spent the day at the Cluny Museaum .....which we had never been to and it's a must....we had lunch at the Odeon and now dinner at Jules Verne (know it's touristy BUT what are you going to do on a sunday for dinner).... will report on the dinner...but as Carole said "IT"S PARIS"....

----------


## smason3

What a wonderful day! We really liked the Jules Verne. I especially liked looking in the kitchen.

----------

